# Grand Lake Spillway/Beaver Creek



## WalleyeJones (Feb 15, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone has been by the spillway lately. Last time I was up there (October) the lake was about 18" low and not flowing.

Much appreciated


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

I answered your PM before I saw this thread, but if anyone else is interested, I drove by this morning and there was still no water going over the spillway. Beaver Creek was at least partially frozen. I'll try to keep an eye on it as we get more rain.


----------



## WalleyeJones (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks jmench. Bummer. The lake may not recover this year. I kept telling everyone this past winter was a fluke and may never be this good again. A good spot may be below whatever headwaters are down stream from the lake.


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

Wednesday night the Beaver was way up from runoff from the recent rain. It had actually backed up to the point that there was water in the concrete basin below the spillway, but still no water coming over the top. I went past last night, and there was just enough water coming over to make the concrete wet all across the gap where the top of the spillway is lower.

So...if you subscribe to the theory that all the fish are coming through the spillway from the lake, it's probably a little early. On the other hand, if there are walleye surviving the summer somewhere down the Beaver (or the Wabash), then it could be time to give it a try. If I don't get a chance to go deer hunting this weekend, I may just give it a shot.


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

Yesterday's rain finally put Grand Lake over the top. Water is running over the spillway all the way round the basin, and Beaver Creek is more or less full. For those of you who fish it regularly, the water level was right at the bottom of the 12" plastic tile draining into the creek from the south side, which put it over the bank out by the road on the north side. I fished it for about an hour this morning with no luck.:S Hopefully the 'eyes will start biting soon!


----------



## WalleyeJones (Feb 15, 2006)

Great news! We'll see what happens. You just never know with those finicky toothy critters. Typically, it takes them a couple days to get upstream (and get above the headwaters downstream).


----------



## WalIkng (Nov 28, 2007)

yea i just hope there in there


----------



## WalleyeJones (Feb 15, 2006)

Last year when the water was up (technically, it was Dec. 2006), the crappie were in there first...and thick. The walleye didn't come on until right about now. Of course, conditions are much different this year. I just hope the drought didn't push them back to the point that they won't come up this year.


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

Click on the thumbs for larger pics.

Here is the view from West Bank Road:



West Bank Road bridge from below:



US 127 Bridge:



View of fishermen's parking lot from the south:


----------



## WalIkng (Nov 28, 2007)

those are great pictures.. how long do you guys think until it goes down to a fishable level if the weather holds?


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm not sure, but I'm hoping for next weekend. I stopped out there as it was getting dark this evening, and I would say it has gone down 2-3' since I took those pics yesterday. Part of the fishermens' parking lot on the north side is out of the water now, and part of the driveway back there is visible, but it is currently closed. I'll try post updates as next weekend gets closer.


----------



## WalleyeJones (Feb 15, 2006)

Great pics. Hopefully, this'll jump start things...


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

I stopped by this evening, and it is definitely fishable now. I'll probably fish for a while sometime tomorrow and post my results.


----------



## WalIkng (Nov 28, 2007)

thanks for the report.. i think i might come up there monday


----------



## WalleyeJones (Feb 15, 2006)

I'll be there Monday too...holiday. If it ain't happening there, I'll hit Loraime on the way home.

Man, I really hope things start soon. I think this dry summer drove them pretty far down the Wabash. Those fish could be anywhere. Google a map of the Wabash and its tributaries...it's ridiculous.


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

Time got away from me yesterday, so I only ended up fishing it from 5:00-6:00 pm. It was a nice day, but I got :S . No one else was fishing while I was there.


----------



## WalleyeJones (Feb 15, 2006)

I hit Beaver and Loraime on Monday. No hits. I talked to Gene (the guy with the moped) a little. He said he hasn't had a bite for over a week. I noticed the water was a little stained, but very fishable. Loraime looked like chocolate milk. Lots of guys were fishing Loraime, but I never saw any fish.

We'll just have to keep trying. There's still time...


----------



## WalIkng (Nov 28, 2007)

I never did make it up there on monday. Also what was the shad like in the st.marys spillway? Im suprised that lormaime isint giving up any fish especially after all the recent rain we recieved.


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

I've seen several small shad, approximately 3" long, either dying in the water or washed up along the bank dead. I haven't snagged any or even bumped into any that I know of. I think I was snagging a few larger shad while walleye fishing by this time last year.


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

I fished it for an hour and a half this afternoon, but got :S again, unless you count the 3 lb. catfish that I SNAGGED . I did talk to another guy while I was leaving who told me that he saw a 3-pounder caught there yesterday. I didn't see anything caught today, but I spent some time downstream far enough that I couldn't see anyone else.


----------



## WalIkng (Nov 28, 2007)

well its good to hear that the fish might be back in the spillway.. hopefully the bite will turn on soon


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

I fished it again for about 1 1/2 hours just before lunch today, and still haven't caught the first walleye. I did have something on for a little while, but never saw it. No one else was fishing. Water level continues to drop, and visibility is slightly better than it was last weekend.


----------



## WalleyeJones (Feb 15, 2006)

It was an awfully nice weekend. Did anyone manage to or hear about anyone who managed to hit Beaver Creek?

I plan on hitting it this coming weekend unless the weather pushes it out of its banks again.


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

Walleye Jones- you can read my post above yours, then duplicate it for Sunday. Actually, there was one other person fishing while I was out Sunday. Didn't see him catch anything either. I think I'm going to try for a change of scenery when I go get :S next weekend.


----------



## crappiehunter (Jan 10, 2006)

Im new to this lake. Started fishing on it for about a year. What do you look for when fishing the spillway? Is there a rule of thumb or just whenever?


----------



## WalleyeJones (Feb 15, 2006)

Unfortunately, this year has been slow. Actually, slow is an understatement. I did get a few crappie in early December, but nothing since. Crappie fishing at Grand has been down the last few years. It's hit or miss at the spillway this year...mostly miss.

Be hopeful that the upcoming warmer temps might get them active.


----------



## WalIkng (Nov 28, 2007)

I was wanting to come up nd give the spillway a shot this week. how is she looking?


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

WalIkng, 

I just finally got a chance to go check it out myself. It's pretty high, but within the banks except where it backs up into the swale out by the road. No one was fishing this evening. Good luck if you go, I've gotten :S all year. I have heard of a walleye being caught here and there, but I haven't fished it in probably three weeks or so.


----------



## WalIkng (Nov 28, 2007)

thanks for the report. I plan on giving it a try sometime this weekend


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

I saw several people fishing below the spillway on Saturday afternoon. Does anyone on here have any good news to report?


----------



## Sanitarian2 (Dec 6, 2007)

jmenchhofer said:


> I saw several people fishing below the spillway on Saturday afternoon. Does anyone on here have any good news to report?


I saved money on my car insurance.


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

Sanitarian2 said:


> I saved money on my car insurance.


  

You so funny, San2...welcome to the board!


----------



## WalleyeJones (Feb 15, 2006)

I haven't heard anything. I'm so busy over the next few weeks, I'll probably switch over to crappie for good.

FYI, I'm going to Puerto Rico on business and plan on taking a surf rod with me. I wet a line in Thailand and Halifax last year...I have to wet one in Puerto Rico just to say I did it.


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

Today's newspaper included a picture of a local angler holding two walleye caught from the Beaver. One was said to weigh 9 lbs., 14 oz.:B , while the other was supposed to be around 5 lbs. Dad drove by this morning and said there were about 25 people fishing it. Definitely more activity than I've seen out there anytime since last spring.


----------



## WalIkng (Nov 28, 2007)

I fished it last night and caught 2 walleye, one being about 24 inches and the other was a dink 14 incher..


----------



## WalIkng (Nov 28, 2007)

Went back again this evening and caught about 30 crappie all being about 9-13 inches. Fished for the walleye but didnt have any luck tonight.




heres some of the crappie i kept.


----------



## Bait Soaker (Apr 9, 2008)

Hello everyone. Went to the spillway yesterday morning for awhile before work. No luck but seen 2 walleye caught. Not bad size to them. I am new here and this is my first post. Best of luck everyone.


----------

